# need advice about diet pills i've been taking



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi there

Hope Im posting this in right section! Really like reading posts on here as find a site like this is best when it comes to talking about ingredients in diet pills and fat burners etc...asking at my local pharmacy or my doctor is useless they havent got a clue unless its prescription medicine!

Anyway cutting to the chase a brief history - have taken god knows how many different diet pills/fat burners in past - some didnt work and ones that did only worked for certain time but eventually got immune to them. Also always felt I had to have maximum dose (usually about 4 capsules daily) and on certain days particularly when i was having a hungry day they just wouldnt touch the sides!

Ordered some of internet before xmas, was cheeky and after seeing an ad for them i asked for a free sample. They are called Trim-Endous and got them from their main site although they are sold from various diet pills sites. Was amazed how good they were so ordered full amount. Basically started in Jan and have lost nearly 2 stone! This is especially staggering for me as for past year and half weight has either been stagnant or going up and was ready to give up any sort of slimming pills.

Only thing is I am a very cynical person especially when it comes to stuff like this and having tried so many was suspicous that I could lose so much weight by only taking 1 per day (you take 1 or maximum 2 a day - no way did I need 2) and yet I didnt have bad side effects (probs with sleep somewhat but nothing new and next day as soon as taking dose in morning felt all alert again not zombified like most diet pills). Had no adverse effects (always keeping tabs on my heart rate etc..) and all ok. They just work so bloody well I cant fathom it! dont even find on hungry days I eat more - in fact dont get hungry days which is weird for me as have enormous appetite!

All the ingredients are herbal here they are copied off website and have looked them all up individually and all ok

MULBERRY LEAF EXTRACT 90mg

• Suppresses high blood sugar levels

• Interferes with carbohydrate absorption i.e. prevents it turning into fat if it is not burned off

• Reduces blood glucose levels

• Boosts metabolism (which burns calories)

CITRUS AURANTIUM EXTRACT 85mg

• Appetite suppressant • Boosts metabolism

• Can increase heart rate

CASSIA SEED EXTRACT 55mg

• Stimulant for digestive tract (relaxes bowels)

• Reduces blood sugar levels

• Can lower blood pressure

COICIS EXTRACT

• Helps with water retention (is a diuretic)

MEDICAL AMYLUM (STARCH) 120mg

• Amylum is the chief storage form of energy reserve

Seems like they work similarly to chromium in that they reduce the blood sugar cravings and stabilize things. However only thing I found very weird is when I googled all ingredients together came up with lots of stuff about banned chinese pills by FDA one was called Lida DaiDaihua and looking at the sites selling that stuff the ingredients are basically the same! Eh??? The banned pills are still available online but obviously from dodgy seller. Was of course panicking and shi**ing myself thinking wtf have I got hold of. But thing is these pills are from UK company and have checked their credentials and all ok - they have proper trading address, phone numbers, email etc....did read that the banned chinese pills while containing the ingredients in Trim-Endous, were actually banned not cos of these things - but cos they had added ingredient Sibutramine (now banned) that hadnt been declared on label. Am sure UK company hardly gonna take the risk of adding an undeclared ingredient - why would they do that when its illegal and they are an established company. Am I being too suspicious? Just seems such weird coincidence that it contains same ingredients and have found these same ingredients in other diet pills with different names - (all from uk and legit sources) so could it just be that they copied the ingredients and that this is standard practice for diet pill manufacturers to copy ingredients? After all the ingredients eg. cassia seed etc are all well known in chinese herbal medicene. Am hoping to lose another half stone or so with these and then cut them out or cut down ( the company states its safe to take these long term and can just reduce to taking one every few days)

Really looking for some advice, please no lectures on diet pills or fatburners lol - made mistake of asking these type of questions on yahoo answers. basically am not gonna give up slimming pills as of yet or change to different ones have found ones that work and mind cannot be changed lol! any help is much appreciated sorry to have rambled on! thanks guys!

rebecca xx


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i'm not saying dont take fat burner but the best fat burner is cardio and diet .


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

sizar said:


> i'm not saying dont take fat burner but the best fat burner is cardio and diet .


x2, sitting on your @rse and wanting a pill to do the work is not the answer


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

rebecca33 said:


> *Really looking for some advice, please no lectures on diet pills or fatburners lol - made mistake of asking these type of questions on yahoo answers*. basically am not gonna give up slimming pills as of yet or change to different ones have found ones that work and mind cannot be changed lol! any help is much appreciated sorry to have rambled on! thanks guys!
> 
> rebecca xx





rankinc said:


> x2, sitting on your @rse and wanting a pill to do the work is not the answer


  Not really helping much, she already said no lectures.

Sizar is right though the best thing is cardio and diet, these pills only aid this. What is your typical diet and how much cardio are you doing?


----------



## cazey (Mar 6, 2010)

hi i am trying 2 loose 2st av heard the t5 fat burners are really gud i am on a healthy low fat diet but need a bit more help to loose the fat lol any advice would be great thanks i dont go to the gym due to hip and back trouble thanks


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Not really helping much, she already said no lectures.QUOTE]
> 
> Didn't read that far down, once I see the words diet pills and no mention of diet or training, its rant time  . People have become very lazy and forgot how much a simple diet plan coupled with cardio can produce, and don't get me started on my former employer bringing out ali.......:laugh:


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

cazey said:


> hi i am trying 2 loose 2st av heard the t5 fat burners are really gud i am on a healthy low fat diet but need a bit more help to loose the fat lol any advice would be great thanks i dont go to the gym due to hip and back trouble thanks


How much do you weigh? female or male? Is your hip and back problems preventing you from doing any exercise, or can you you do cardio?

Post up your current diet and forget about the t5's


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Not really helping much, she already said no lectures.
> 
> Sizar is right though the best thing is cardio and diet, these pills only aid this. What is your typical diet and how much cardio are you doing?


hehe yeh cardio and diet all the way, i changed my diet and thats the thing that dropped me major weight, just dont 1 week zero carbs and losr 8.5lbs!!

however, cardio plus diet plus ECA Stack is even better lol!! old formula Stack 2's are awesome

i really hate all these lame fat burners with random herbal things in =/ have never worked for me!

only ones that have worked for me is Lipo 6, Grenade and Stack 2 (both ECA)


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi there

Thanks for all the replies - not much help to be honest should of stuck with yahoo answers - would expect nasty smugness from 14 year old teens not adults. I didnt mention that I am disabled and cannot use my legs so gyms are out for me - mainly because getting to one is so difficult. I use dumbells at home and used to swim but again it is not that easy. I have a major problem with my appetite which is also linked to depression (but again I expect will get replies along the line of get over it or stop moping). Of course if I was a heavy smoker or drinker I could find many places for support but apparently being addicted to food is just another term for being lazy, fat and stupid.

I wish it were that easy to stick to a simple diet and exercise plan. Again kind of like telling an drug addict to stick to not touching drugs at all. All you lunatic body builders in my opinion are just as guilty as having an addiction as the rest of us - addiction to exercise and a need to show off about it constantly. Just because some people sit on their **** and take diet pills doesnt mean they are lazy. I have no choice but to sit on my **** but even if I could walk and run etc if I chose to sit on my **** and take pills that would be my decision entirely and should come free from being judged by high and mighty testosterone twerps. What I do in my spare time is up to me - many people have long and demanding jobs just because they dont feel the need to get in from work and spend 3 hours in a gym is down to them. I have able bodied friends who do no exercise but spend a good hour a day cleaning - at least that is positive - lord knows the state of your homes. Or somebody may not exercise but sit on their **** and write books, knit jumpers for Malawi, whatever they do its up to them not you. If they need extra help from a pill so be it. How about telling someone with a headache not to take an aspirin cos its lazy and to go running or ignore the pain. Who are any of you to judge anyone?

I wonder if some of you can actually read maybe being total meatheads reduces your deciphering skills - I simply stated I didnt want lectures but that is what I got. Some criticise me for taking these pills then advocate the ECA stack f**k off thats suicide. Dont want to be some insane eph addicted nutcase ready for early grave. The pills I take have caused no side effects and the main thing is I HAVE LOST 2 STONE! Again read my post - many of you are talking about them as if they are useless crappy pills out to con us that dont work! Most of the hard core type pills in GNC are rubbish and dont work (as admitted to me by a mate who works there) I have found something that is cheap, simple and effective. I was simply curious as to other peoples opinions and wondered if anyone had heard of them or were taking them. People are allowed to take diet supplements on these boards arent they? sorry im confused as the forum I posted in was weight loss and under that heading will inevitably come different forms and ways. Maybe they should rename this whole site "perfect gym bunnies who live on chicken and love cardio who never take anything that may affect them (so that would mean none of you are allowed coffee, alchohol etc)... jeez im off - back to yahoo answers for me - just gonna carry on with the pills as they work keep losing the inches and looking fantastic and enjoy myself! have fun counting your reps losers!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

rebecca33 said:


> Hi there
> 
> . I use dumbells at home and used to swim but again it is not that easy. I have a major problem with my appetite which is also linked to depression but apparently being addicted to food is just another term for being lazy, fat and stupid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

anyway dont bother replying anymore cos im off and leaving this ****tty site i got the last word and i will carry on with my pills so what if its lazy or whatever couldnt give a flying fckkkk so bye the lot of you good luck with ur pressups im off to eat donuts and lose weight - suck on that!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

rebecca33 said:


> anyway dont bother replying anymore cos im off and leaving this ****tty site i got the last word and i will carry on with my pills so what if its lazy or whatever couldnt give a flying fckkkk so bye the lot of you good luck with ur pressups im off to eat donuts and lose weight - suck on that!


 :lol: your funny,fatty


----------



## saaam (Aug 4, 2009)

maybe cut the donuts and the bullsh*t out.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

LMAO - what was THAT all about? :lol:

Jeezo!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Thanks for all the replies - not much help to be honest should of stuck with yahoo answers - *would expect nasty smugness from 14 year old teens not adults*. *I didnt mention that I am disabled and cannot use my legs so gyms are out for me* - mainly because getting to one is so difficult. I use dumbells at home and used to swim but again it is not that easy. I have a major problem with my appetite which is also linked to depression (but again I expect will get replies along the line of get over it or stop moping). Of course if I was a heavy smoker or drinker I could find many places for support but apparently being addicted to food is just another term for being lazy, fat and stupid...


I would expect less arrogance from yourself. You seem to have already concluded that your solution only resides in a pill, whilst writing off other methods available to you.

Don't you dare go using your disability as an excuse. Sure it can be hard, but I have worked with many disabled athletes who trained harder than their able bodied peers.

Training with disabilities or with injuries can be difficult, and may require some serious planning and assistance, but it is possible.

Depression is not a valid excuse for overeating either (nor is underactive thyroid glands or any of that claptrap that is often banded about ). If you have a problem with depression related eating, then I suggest you look at your serotonin signalling (try taking a supplement called 5HTP and keep your fibre intake high).

All problems have a solution, however they may not be easy or comfortable to do, they are rarely what we first think they are, but the more effort we have to invest to achieve our goals, the sweeter the taste of victory.

All the best,

J


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Admittedly - the first few posters were not helpful in the slightest as they paid little attention to the OP

However - that was a rant and a half :thumb:

We're not all bad :whistling:

So are Trim Endous in fact tremendous ? anyone heard of them - coz I fancy an apple-toffee doughnut


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

RedKola said:


> LMAO - what was THAT all about? :lol:
> 
> Jeezo!


x2 lol :lol:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

woah...member leaving only after couple of days......tap some bong.... :thumb:


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

rebecca33 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks for all the replies - not much help to be honest should of stuck with yahoo answers - would expect nasty smugness from 14 year old teens not adults. I didnt mention that I am disabled and cannot use my legs so gyms are out for me - mainly because getting to one is so difficult. I use dumbells at home and used to swim but again it is not that easy. I have a major problem with my appetite which is also linked to depression (but again I expect will get replies along the line of get over it or stop moping). Of course if I was a heavy smoker or drinker I could find many places for support but apparently being addicted to food is just another term for being lazy, fat and stupid.
> 
> ...


ooooooooofffffttttt! :lol:

you seem very angry


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

:lol: She ranted on about how people shouldn't judge other people for taking pills and then proceeded to call everyone taking the ECA stack an "insane eph addicted nutcase ready for early grave" oh the irony


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Varmint said:


> ooooooooofffffttttt! :lol:
> 
> you seem very angry


Maybe it's the pills she is taking :confused1: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

UKWolverine said:


> :lol: She ranted on about how people shouldn't judge other people for taking pills and then proceeded to call everyone taking the ECA stack an "*insane eph addicted nutcase ready for early grave*" oh the irony


 :lol: this thread has cracked me up


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Seemed like a nice lass too :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I would expect less arrogance from yourself. You seem to have already concluded that your solution only resides in a pill, whilst writing off other methods available to you.
> 
> Don't you dare go using your disability as an excuse. Sure it can be hard, but I have worked with many disabled athletes who trained harder than their able bodied peers.
> 
> ...


OOh I missed this J - I was just yesterday looking at the 5HTP in H&B but with regards to a sleeping aid :confused1:

Do you rate it for insomnia ?

I find I become immune to nytol after a couple of nights

Will chat with you soon anyway - just posting it here in case I forget about it :thumbup1:

Nicely worded post as well - I couldnt summon up the energy - you did a much better job than I would have :lol:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Jem said:


> OOh I missed this J - I was just yesterday looking at the 5HTP in H&B but with regards to a sleeping aid :confused1:
> 
> Do you rate it for insomnia ?
> 
> ...


I am the last person to ask for advice on combating insomnia, sorry.

I know 5HTP from a carb avoidance point of view and for playing with irritation/aggression levels, but beyond that 'tis guess work for me, although serotonin signalling can be involved in all sorts of problems.

Chat anytime my cardio loving, strong willed Valkyrie. 'Tis always a pleasure :thumb: .

:beer:

J


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Man this thread is some funny stuff lol. What a nutter! Alot of the things she said were very unfair....


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

rebecca33 said:


> I didnt mention that I am disabled and cannot use my legs so gyms are out for me - mainly because getting to one is so difficult


No you didn't



rebecca33 said:


> I have a major problem with my appetite which is also linked to depression (but again I expect will get replies along the line of get over it or stop moping)


I suffer from depression, major depression, and my appetite suffers a hell of a lot, sometimes i do feel like putting KFC out of business, but its determiniation. A matter I have discussed with my GP recently was around junk food. If I eat rubbish my depression kicks off big time, if you tried eating clean and healthy you will probably see the benefits in a couple of weeks



rebecca33 said:


> Just because some people sit on their **** and take diet pills doesnt mean they are lazy.


Really, I would class that has very lazy. Sit on there @rses, eating what ever, but then bitch and moan that they want to loose weight.



rebecca33 said:


> What I do in my spare time is up to me - many people have long and demanding jobs just because they dont feel the need to get in from work and spend 3 hours in a gym is down to them. I have able bodied friends who do no exercise but spend a good hour a day cleaning - at least that is positive - lord knows the state of your homes.


Well my home is very clean thank you, and i don't spend 3 hours in the gym, i get up early and go for a run, I then spend my day in work, a very demanding job, come home and go back the gym for an hour. When I get back i will probably clean my house



rebecca33 said:


> How about telling someone with a headache not to take an aspirin cos its lazy and to go running or ignore the pain


I don't see the relevance



rebecca33 said:


> I wonder if some of you can actually read maybe being total meatheads reduces your deciphering skills


Yes I can thank you, in fact I spend most of my day reading European Legislation on Importation Laws of Foodstuffs into the United Kingdom



rebecca33 said:


> I simply stated I didnt want lectures but that is what I got. Some criticise me for taking these pills then advocate the ECA stack f**k off thats suicide. Dont want to be some insane eph addicted nutcase ready for early grave.


You did and I apologise, but the problem is around the fact that a lot of people, including myself, put a hell of a lot of work into improving ourselves, getting up at 6am to hit the gym in a the freezing cold and pitch black is a lot harder than sitting on your @**** and dropping a couple of pills while watching This Morning



rebecca33 said:


> The pills I take have caused no side effects and the main thing is I HAVE LOST 2 STONE!.


Side effects?? Let time be the judge of that. And taking the pills has more than likely had a placebo affect on you, i guarantee you've either started exercising a bit more, or, without knowing it, your diet has improved.



rebecca33 said:


> I have found something that is cheap, simple and effective


Good for you



rebecca33 said:


> I was simply curious as to other peoples opinions and wondered if anyone had heard of them or were taking them.


Yes you where, and again I apologise for my post



rebecca33 said:


> Maybe they should rename this whole site "perfect gym bunnies who live on chicken and love cardio who never take anything that may affect them (so that would mean none of you are allowed coffee, alchohol etc) .


.

Well thats not true, a lot of people do take substances, however 99% of them will have researched, found the possible side effects before deciding whether to go ahead with it. Yes, there will be the odd person who will just jump straight into taking clenbuterol, cytomel, eph... because they think it will give them quick results



rebecca33 said:


> jeez im off - back to yahoo answers for me - just gonna carry on with the pills as they work keep losing the inches and looking fantastic and enjoy myself! have fun counting your reps losers!


Good, enjoy the responses from some 14 year old, maybe he'll tell you to take some tren becuae he read that it can shred you up. And by enjoying yourself I presume you mean eating a sh!t load of crap and taking the taking pills in the hope that the weight still comes off.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

An entertaining thread


----------

